# Remote Desktop Client crashing in Windows 7 Professional



## pion (Oct 12, 2009)

RDP worked fine yesterday, but when I started up the computer today it just crashes!

I can open up the interface just fine, but as soon as I try to hit the 'connect' button it crashes, and it asks to send information ahead to Microsoft. I have tried running chkdsk /F C: and sfc /scannow from safe mode with command prompt.

Found: {l:32 b:2nHDndp2N6BkANV1TTlFe4k+StQG5HjlPZYg+N7/D64=} Expected: {l:32 b:UftuYWKTynYwkO7/djI0LZb1Siv+EorAvBgK+gvfnT8=}
2009-10-12 20:35:34, Info CSI 0000030e [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32"\[l:22{11}]"mstscax.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted

This is what the sfc scan prints out in log.

At some point I also managed to produce this error message:

mstsc.exe has encountered an error and needs to close:

"The instruction at 0xf0592700 referenced memory at 0xffffffff. The memory could not be read."




How can I reinstall the remote desktop client?


----------



## pion (Oct 12, 2009)

Booting up in Safe Mode With Networking produce the very same error..

I can open the remote desktop application, but once I hit 'connect' the program freeze, and crash. :upset:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html and attach to your next post someone will try to help you track down the issue


----------



## pion (Oct 12, 2009)

perfmon won't start at all  Not with administrator rights either.. when I doubleclick the .exe in system32 folder I simply get a 'loading in background' icon at the mouse pointer, with no records in task manager of perfmon.exe starting.. and no screen appears.

The TSF_Vista_Support log directory is attached.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

I found 2 instances of chkdsk in the logs - 12 October and 22 October -

```
Event[94]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
  Date: 2009-10-22T22:18:37.000

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
  233472 file records processed.                                         

File verification completed.
  145 large file records processed.                                   

  0 bad file records processed.                                     

  2 EA records processed.                                           

  44 reparse records processed.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
The multi-sector header signature for VCN 0x1e of index $I30
in file 0x10602 is incorrect.
18 4b 57 ed 3f 9c 84 c0 4a b0 2a dc e7 b7 89 30  .KW.?...J.*....0
20 75 4a 8f 36 c4 ac 05 0b fd 70 7f b2 51 41 52   uJ.6.....p..QAR
The multi-sector header signature for VCN 0x1f of index $I30
in file 0x10602 is incorrect.
0e d2 d2 c3 28 5a 42 69 9c dc 44 c2 d2 87 d3 18  ....(ZBi..D.....
93 c5 c8 5c be 45 a1 9e a1 7e 2e 96 ff 75 e8 9c  ...\.E...~...u..
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 67074.
The index bitmap $I30 in file 0x10602 is incorrect.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 67074.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x78 is invalid.
59 07 01 00 00 00 01 00 78 00 5e 00 01 00 00 00  Y.......x.^.....
02 06 01 00 00 00 01 00 dd 0b c2 ba 6d 1f ca 01  ............m...
00 94 64 f0 08 f2 c4 01 3d 6d c4 ba 6d 1f ca 01  ..d.....=m..m...
dd 0b c2 ba 6d 1f ca 01 00 20 05 00 00 00 00 00  ....m.... ......
69 1c 05 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  i....... .......
0e 01 23 00 53 00 75 00 6e 00 6e 00 79 00 44 00  ..#.S.u.n.n.y.D.
61 00 6c 00 65 00 2e 00 6c 00 6f 00 67 00 00 00  a.l.e...l.o.g...
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 63 07 01 00 00 00 01 00  ........c.......
78 00 5c 00 01 00 00 00 02 06 01 00 00 00 01 00  x.\.............
Sorting index $I30 in file 67074.
  319366 index entries processed.                                        

Index verification completed.
CHKDSK is scanning unindexed files for reconnect to their original directory.
Recovering orphaned file #sl-arc.log (67404) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #SL-MP3.log (67405) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #sl-spam.log (67406) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #SLAKT~1.LOG (67407) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #slakttest.log (67407) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #SNDAN~1.LOG (67408) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #sndanosid.log (67408) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #speak.log (67409) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #SPONS~1.LOG (67410) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #sponsoring.log (67410) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #STONE~1.LOG (67411) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #Stoned-crew.log (67411) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #STRAN~1.LOG (67412) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #StrangerLand.log (67412) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #stz.log (67414) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #SUNNY~1.LOG (67415) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #SunnyDale-Mp3.log (67415) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #SUNNY~2.LOG (67416) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #sunnydale-ng.log (67416) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #SUNNY~3.LOG (67417) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #SWEDV~1.LOG (67418) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #swedvd-mp3.log (67418) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #swedvd.log (67419) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #sweet.log (67420) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #S~#SP~1.LOG (67421) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #s~#sparta-chat.log (67421) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #S~#SP~2.LOG (67422) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #s~#Sparta-DE.log (67422) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #S~#SP~3.LOG (67423) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #s~#sparta-fr.log (67423) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #S~#SP~4.LOG (67424) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #s~#sparta-pre.log (67424) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #s~#Sparta-spam.log (67425) into directory file 67074.
Recovering orphaned file #s~#Sparta.log (67426) into directory file 67074.
  23 unindexed files scanned.                                        

Recovering orphaned file #T4230~1.LOG (67445) into directory file 67074.
  0 unindexed files recovered.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
  233472 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                        

Cleaning up 91 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 91 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 91 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
  42948 data files processed.                                           

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  33907224 USN bytes processed.                                            

Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

 249954303 KB total disk space.
  80512332 KB in 186094 files.
     94664 KB in 42949 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    340395 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
 169006912 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
  62488575 total allocation units on disk.
  42251728 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 90 03 00 be 7e 03 00 8e ea 05 00 00 00 00 00  .....~..........
5d 01 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ]...,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
```


```
Event[952]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
  Date: 2009-10-12T19:23:40.000

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.


A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
Cleaning up instance tags for file 0x11c74.
  228096 file records processed.                                         

File verification completed.
  113 large file records processed.                                   

  0 bad file records processed.                                     

  2 EA records processed.                                           

  44 reparse records processed.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
  313116 index entries processed.                                        

Index verification completed.
  0 unindexed files scanned.                                        

  0 unindexed files recovered.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
  228096 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                        

Cleaning up 268 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 268 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 268 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
  42511 data files processed.                                           

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  37109256 USN bytes processed.                                            

Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

 249954303 KB total disk space.
  87555104 KB in 185134 files.
     94096 KB in 42512 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    338431 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
 161966672 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
  62488575 total allocation units on disk.
  40491668 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 7b 03 00 49 79 03 00 59 e0 05 00 00 00 00 00  .{..Iy..Y.......
4e 01 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  N...,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
```
`

Immediately following the last chkdsk, the logs report memory corrupton -

```
Analysis symbol: MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE_c0000005_memory_corruption!mstscax
```
Memory corruption as shown with an exception code 0xc0000005 (memory access violation) could caused by either software (e.g., bad driver) or hardware failure. I can tell you that neither Daemon Tools nor uTorrent helped you at all here as one or both could be the culprit.

The logs show a crippled Windows 7 system that began failing on the day of installation over 2 months ago in August 2009. You need to re-install the OS, then check the hard drive and RAM.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

